# للبيع سكراب بالدمام



## snanama (9 يونيو 2016)

يوجد سكراب بالدمام 
حوالي 20 ألف طن قريد ون
السعر 600 ريال للطن والسعي 100 ريال
الاليه فيه دفعه 4 مليون مقابل شيك من البايع بنفس المبلغ 4 مليون 
وبعدها تكتب العقود وبحمل ويخصم من المبلغ المدفوع ال4 مليون 
وبعدها يحمل ويدفع حتى نهاية الكميه العرض مؤكد يالربع

لمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الاشتراك في اشهر قروب متخصص بالسكراب في السعودية 

http://bit.ly/scrap_sa


----------

